# The most beautiful hotel of China



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## pasha 03 (Dec 20, 2003)

Spectacular!!
what is this hotel?
I mean it's name and where is it located?

Wow, it's a real beauty..


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

It locates in Jiuzhaigou County
450 Km from Chengdu



Website:http://www.ecccn.com/cdiec.com.cn/indexe.htm


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

am i looking at that picture right? Are there trees going THROUGH the glass??


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

wow amazing place

how big is that place??


----------



## I Like Cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

very tacky.


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow this is amazing!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

It's quite nice, but give me the Peninsula any day.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Let me guess the name...."Greenhouse Hotel"? :hilarious 
Looks very nice but i'm sure i couldn't afford it :2cents: :2cents: :2cents:


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

It is very different allright, but I would not call it beautiful at all...


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

CoooooooooooooooooL


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

cool
its different......but il stick to my North American hotels


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Impressive!!!!! wow


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

link has expired,can't see any pics


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## premier (Dec 28, 2005)

Its amizing id love to go there.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Wow, I would try for one night.


----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)

That's one hell of a hotel. :cheers1:


----------

